# Philly Shooting Flippinouts Sling 10 Meter Video



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been shooting Nathans amazing slingshot ever since I bought one at the ECST. I especially like the wide 2 1/2" forks and the outstanding grip it provides for me. Here is a video at 10 Meters shooting at an electrical box cover 4" in diameter with a 3" sticker on it, 19/21 hits, Great slingshot for target and hunting. I have .030 latex bands cut 1"x3/4" with a working length of roughly 6" shooting around 185/190FPS. Hope you like it.
Philly

http://www.youtube.com/user/pgu876#p/u/1/T8GmfZusYX8


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Good shooting Philly!!

Nice slingshot you got there


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Great shooting! I wish I could find that level of consistency. I'm sure that shooting one slingshot much more than others helps alot.
That's some form! I never would have thought that a draw that short could work so well but you make it happen.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice video Philly! -- Tex


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

M_J said:


> Great shooting! I wish I could find that level of consistency. I'm sure that shooting one slingshot much more than others helps alot.
> That's some form! I never would have thought that a draw that short could work so well but you make it happen.


Thanks Michael, draw length is 27 1/2 to 28" not as short as it looks in the video. I still get decent speed with a custom cut of Tex's .030" latex. Looking at videos from 5 months ago my form has indeed changed, shorter draw by 1" and lower elbow position. My anchor is more in line and under my right eye. Still experimenting, the relese is still my main focus I am working on it every day at 25 yards. You can really see the effects of release at that range.
Philly


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Good shooting Philly. Looks like you got Nathan's slingshot dialed in.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Philly


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Philly yet again, a video worth watching.

The way you record your videos really seem to help

first with the PFS

and now with Flippin's slings

I now can improve on my Axiom, since I see the exact form of shooting it (I seem to shoot well using your style)

LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good video, Phil. You are at least 10 times as good a shot as me -- and twice as handsome! . . . But next time could ya throw a smile in there?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Good video, Phil. You are at least 10 times as good a shot as me -- and twice as handsome! . . . But next time could ya throw a smile in there?


he did @ :54


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks all, it is fun making the videos, It is interesting to look back at older ones to see any evolution in your style as well as accuracy.What a difference a year makes, still learning everyday thanks to all the great guys here and the ones I shoot with regularly. Peresh, Arjun, Rena, CV archer and Flatband. Having someone to help with the coaching makes a big difference. There is a lot of knowledge in this group and we all share freely. Still shooting around 200 min shots a day, Practice, Practice and more Practice. It really helps. Thanks again for watching. Tommorow is one of our regular shoots, looking forward to a fun day. I am sure Gary and I will take some video, stay tuned.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Good video, Phil. You are at least 10 times as good a shot as me -- and twice as handsome! . . . But next time could ya throw a smile in there?


175 pounds of solid steel and sex apppeal,





















I missed twice, what's to smile about







Thanks for the compliments.
Phil


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> Good video, Phil. You are at least 10 times as good a shot as me -- and twice as handsome! . . . But next time could ya throw a smile in there?


he did @ :54
[/quote]

That was gas LGD


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*GAS!!!*_


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Rock and Roll Phil! Man that metal plate was singing Bud! Hey,where in the **** does Dayhiker get those gifs? i"m dying on that last one!!!!







Flatband


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

Philly, you can shoot a chicken bone with rubber bands and hit 19/21! you are an amazing shot my freind.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Peresh said:


> Philly, you can shoot a chicken bone with rubber bands and hit 19/21! you are an amazing shot my freind.


Peresh, thanks but you are always right there 
beside me hammering those targets at the LI shoots. Don't sell yourself short you make me work harder.
Phil


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Philly,

Do you twist the pouch when shooting the Flippinout? Same style as with the PFS?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Philly,
> 
> Do you twist the pouch when shooting the Flippinout? Same style as with the PFS?
> 
> ...


Northner, no, I keep the pouch vertical. Working with the PFS I have evolved into a different form that I now use with all my slings. I have shortened my draw length to 27/27 1/2" and anchor just under my right eye, just like the PF. I've adjusted band cut and length to compensate, I am around 185/190FPSwith 3/8" steel. This puts the pouch directly in line with the center of my forks at full draw. I shoot with the forks vertical just like the PF. Very accurate way for me, If the release is clean the only adjustment is for elevation and that is instinctive,which is learned after thousands of shots at different distances.
Philly

Just noticed that the wrong video was posted, sorry I edited the start of the thread with the right link. Guess you guys had to work your way through my Utube postings to see the right one. Sorry.
Philly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Philly,

No problem with the wrong video link. I think we all enjoy working our way through your video list.









More questions... Do you still twist the pouch when shooting your PFS (and angle it back)? I would think you would get fork hits if you didn't.

I have somewhat adapted your style when using the PFS and Mini-Plinker. I have a 27-28" draw length and anchor under my right eye. I twist pouch and angle it back a wee bit. I haven't tried this method with full size frames but I think I might.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet video! I like your setup too!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi Philly,
> 
> No problem with the wrong video link. I think we all enjoy working our way through your video list.
> 
> ...


Northner, I dont find it necessary to twist the pouch with full size frames, I do tweek iit up a tad though. I don't have fork hits anymore, actually I have only had four in thousands of shots and all came with marbles, I don't shoot them anymore. With the PF I had a ton at first but following Dgui's instructions on how to shoot it I don't anymore.
Philly


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

NaturalFork said:


> Sweet video! I like your setup too!


Thanks Ray, the range is my old archery set up, I use to put hay bales in it. I can shoot 40 yards no problem. The only issue I have with it is that it parallels a main road so in the winter when the leaves are down I dont use it much, to visible for snoopy people. I set up indoors or shoot in the main yard.
Philly


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's some good shooting Philly, I've never tried anchoring under my eye, I'll have to give it a try.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> That's some good shooting Philly, I've never tried anchoring under my eye, I'll have to give it a try.


Thanks Rock those are some nice looking slingshots in your Avitar, did yo make them yourself? The under eye anchor seems to be helping a few others also, I only picked it up by shooting the PF, I now use it all the time with all my slings and have seen great improvement in consistency. Thanks for watching.
Philly


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

philly said:


> That's some good shooting Philly, I've never tried anchoring under my eye, I'll have to give it a try.


Thanks Rock those are some nice looking slingshots in your Avitar, did yo make them yourself? The under eye anchor seems to be helping a few others also, I only picked it up by shooting the PF, I now use it all the time with all my slings and have seen great improvement in consistency. Thanks for watching.
Philly
[/quote]
Yes, I made them, thanks for the compliment. I have several in my gallery and on custom slingshots that I've made.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hi Philly,

This morning I shortened up the bands on one of my full size frames and tried the "anchor _under the eye_" style of shooting. The bands are straight cut TBG with 6 5/8" from pouch to fork tie. My draw length is 28" to 28 1/2" when I slant the forks forward kinda like Darrell does with the PFS but not quite as much. I use a bit of wrist flip like you do but I also turn and angle the pouch like Darrell teaches. The 3/8" steel clocked at 190-194 fps.

My accuracy is quite reasonable with the short draw style. At 28' I can sometimes smack a plastic golfball several times in a row. My brain is still learning the appearance of the shot and I expect some accuracy improvement once I'm completely dialed in. I'm still getting some flyers from broken shooting form and I have to focus more on follow-through until it becomes an automatic thing.

Anyone who is having difficulty learning instinctive/intuitive style shooting should give this "Philly Style" a try.

*PS* - I just tried the Philly Style without twisting the pouch and I like it! I'll have to compare twisting vs non-twisting to see which style I'm more accurate with. So far, I'm thinking the non-twisting might be better with the full size frame.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------

